# moving to canada from uk



## griff087 (Aug 3, 2008)

hi all
me and my hubby are thinking about moving to canda with our 2 children who are 5 and 2 years old
where do we start??
obviously jobs/home/schools are a major thing....
we r not sure where to live....so many place to choose from!
we have applied to some company and have filled out forms etc....we have been told that we r eligable......where do we go from here??
any links/websites etc would be a great help....
anyone been in this situation??
we have lived in germany b4 and returned to the uk to live so living abroad appeals to us.
thanks in advance
stacey xx


----------



## griffin89 (Aug 4, 2008)

hi 
I have been a resident of Canada for over 10 years.
Most of the concentration of people that live in Canada is in Ontario, specifically in GTA (Greater Toronto Area). There are many great suburbs to choose from, and 'GO TRAINS' connect to Toronto Downtown area, where you will find plenty of jobs. 
Some suburbs in the West End of Toronto are:
Mississauga, Brampton, Milton - Missisauga has more white collar jobs, Brampton is mainly an industrial town..although you can find office jobs there also. Houses are cheaper in Brampton as compared to Mississauga.

Some suburbs in the East End of Toronto are:
Richmond Hill, Markham, Pickering, Ajax

Scarborough is not a recommended area as there are pockets of crime. It is generally not considered safe.

Best of luck with your future search. Please post if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

You need to apply formally. There are several application routes. Who told you that you were eleigible and under which classification ? They all have different times for you to get to Canada.
Have you visited Canada?, there are some relatively cheap flights through companies like globespan and zoom. A good place to look at house prices seem to be mls.ca with the normal www prefix. 
You need to do your homework; there are plenty of job sites such as monster.ca and workoplis.ca but really you need to get clarity of the immigration process, the costs involved, and most importantly the time it will take. Start a canada.org.uk but if you are serious get moving on your application as waiting is just wasted time and I can only see processing times getting worse ( in my opinion).
Cars can be priced at autotrader.ca


----------

